# Where can you get AuSable Riverboat Plans?



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has made there own riverboat and where you might get some plans to make one.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Talk to this guy,Bob Smock Jr. He makes great Ausable Boats and
has been making them for yrs. He may know where to get plans
http://www.ausableboats.com/


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have seen this posted over the years and in my memory it has never shed light on a source of plans. It seams like going and measuring one at Gates or similar place is a good way to proceed. There is usually one at the fly fishing expo and that may be a good chance to do that. I did read about a high school in the Oscoda area that built one to original plans for a raffle / fund raiser a few years ago. But I cant remember exactly how long ago or what the shop teachers name was. I have no clue where they would of found original plans. 
-Jeff


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

There don't seem to be any published plans out there. A friend of mine who builds wooden kayaks said the best thing to do would be to get a roll of paper and trace templates from an existing boat. Also take measurements.


----------

